# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Bull Snake - New Addition #1

## jjspirko

Well the Texas Reptile Expo was today and I went like always.  Picked up to new members of the family.  First one here is a really nice red bull snake that is het for amelinism. 

She is a beautiful girl from the Kingsville Texas red line.  This gal is from Dave Ginters stock which is considered some of the best in the world for red bulls.  I will be picking up a boy friend for her soon.  Her red will get more intense as she ages,










 





I also picked up a Madagascar Cat Eyed Snake that I will post some shots of this evening.

----------


## JLC

Beautiful!  I love bull snakes!!

----------


## lillyorchid

Very pretty coloring!

----------


## Tefoe

:Cool:  

I love bulls too,really nice snakes...

----------


## wildlifewarrior

AWSOME!! that is a great lookin individual!!


~mike

----------


## jjspirko

By the way the breeders name for this line is John Ginter not Dave Ginter.  Sorry about that,

----------

